# X Factor Identical twins



## Charlie

Can't help but get sucked in each year, the auditions are so funny and then you want to see how people get on.

But what the **** were they thinking putting through those identical twins [smiley=argue.gif] oh my god I really want to hurt them quite badly by stamping on their stupid faces 

Charlie


----------



## Matchu

They are annoying pricks for sure...


----------



## Dotti

They're getting on my nerves already [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

You woud never get sickof slapping them would you


----------



## Matchu

YELLOW_TT said:


> You woud never get sickof slapping them would you


LMFAO
:lol: :lol: :lol:

Never a truer word said me thinks!


----------



## Kell

I liked the fact that Simon said if he got the groups, he wouldn't let them on his plane.


----------



## Charlie

Yeah Simon was classic I so hoped he would get the groups as I am confident he would have enforced it. I bet he just chooses which group he wants.

They will go out before the live shows with any luck as I am not sure I can take much more of them and their stupid hair

Love Jami Afro that hair is quality

Charlie


----------



## m4rky

They remind me of the Harry Enfield "Double take brothers"  Tossers


----------



## TT_Tesh

They have only let those 2 "Brats" through so people talk about the show and hence they get publicity and boost viewings. A clever marketing ploy!!

Still how genuine do we think that Afro is? :mrgreen:


----------



## sporTTyminx

Youngsters eh?

One day they'll look back and cringe at their pathetically gruesome behaviour!


----------



## Jamo8

They are the most annoying pair of W--kers I have ever seen [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## barton TT

Looks like they made the last 12. :evil: 
http://xfactorblog.co.uk/2009/09/24/x-f ... -revealed/


----------



## Charlie

What the FU*K these two tossers are through, I just want to beat the living p*ss out of them.

They better go out the first week.

Charlie


----------



## mitch-tt

was just saying the same thing to the mrs!

I dont even follow x-factor, but fuck me they are the most annoying things on earth!

Proper bros wannabe's!


----------



## Dotti

I love Stacey Soloman ... proper essex gawl


----------



## bec21tt

I can't believe Louis put them through!!!!! But then again........ ;-)
If only Simon had got the groups!!!!! Then it would have been a different story


----------



## YELLOW_TT

bec21tt said:


> I can't believe Louis put them through!!!!! But then again........ ;-)
> If only Simon had got the groups!!!!! Then it would have been a different story


Hope they are the first to go


----------



## wul

i hope they win it! it,ll be the funniest thing iv ever seen :lol: then the tv watchdog bans the show for torturing our ears.that would make them legends in my book [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Charlie

No such luck, a shite girl group will go out the first week - enter stage left the ex-strippers Kandy Rain 

Charlie


----------



## Matchu

I think these boys should be known as the TT's....Twat Twins....

...oh and how the hell did they get through [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Gone

OK so who saw them this weekend doing Britney?!

This will be controversial I'm sure but that was a f! masterstroke! The best thing I've seen on TV for weeks (and I've been watching Peep Show)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll just get my coat.


----------



## gazzerb

Was funny
Would rather the weird bird with dodgy hair would go instead.
Peep show has been quality!


----------



## Gone

Glad it's not just me, cheers for the moral support!


----------



## Charlie

comedy genius shame it's a singing talent show really  - I still want to stamp on their stupid faces though :lol:

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT

It looked to me like a case of the left hand not knowing what the right hand was doing they were crap


----------



## Charlie

Andy you are so right, one of the fucking halfwits was looking over to see what the other fucking halfwit was doing, I don' tknow which is which and very much hope they won't eb around long enough for me to find out - I swear there must be some agenda other than obvious for putting these two tossers through as they clearly can't sing, dance or perform for shit

So glad the flame room allows swearing as I don't think it is possible for a converation about these two to not involve foul language.

TWATS

Charlie :lol:


----------



## Matchu

It's like "Chico" x2.....and frankly one Chico was enough....my eyes are still bleeding from seeing his "performaces".....


----------



## sporTTyminx

OMG, they just got through. Again.

Jeeeeez. Who the hell is voting for them? I bet their parents phonebill is HUGE.


----------



## scoTTy

I think it could be a conspiracy to screw over Simon Cowell :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00

even cheryl cole just admitted she can't believe they are still in whilst one of her group goes out 

cheryl looking very hot btw


----------



## jammyd

They are so fucking annoying!"


----------



## Wallsendmag

JNmercury00 said:


> even cheryl cole just admitted she can't believe they are still in whilst one of her group goes out
> 
> cheryl looking very hot btw


Its all in the accent :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx

Cheryl looked like a cross between Cher and Janet Jackson... a bit of a mess i thought. (Not that i am jealous or anything!)


----------



## JNmercury00

sporTTyminx said:


> Cheryl looked like a cross between Cher and Janet Jackson... a bit of a mess i thought. (Not that i am jealous or anything!)


bit too skinny really, she needs some meat on them bones!


----------



## ScoobyTT

I confidently predict that next week those hair-gelled little skidmarks will be dispatched from the competition. Mind you, there were at least three this week that were all suitably choppable. If this were America and people had guns I bet there'd be a striking correlation between the appearance of John and Edward on a Saturday night, and the number of insurance claims for TVs damaged by "accidental discharge whilst cleaning a firearm" :lol: :lol:


----------



## SAJ77

ScoobyTT said:


> If this were America and people had guns I bet there'd be a striking correlation between the appearance of John and Edward on a Saturday night, and the number of insurance claims for TVs damaged by "accidental discharge whilst cleaning a firearm" :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gone

It was a visually, musically and physically poor performance, the choreography was way out but that just added to the comedy value for me. I'd rather watch that than sit through Chery's single again. That was a waste of 3 and a half minutes of my life.


----------



## ScoobyTT

hehehe true! On the plus side it was a waste of 3.5 minutes of Cheryl's life too  I don't know why they were announcing it as a new release - I saw the abysmal video for it on TV weeks ago. It's a pretty talentless affair really... I couldn't hear most of the words above the tuneless drivel in the background, she did little more than talk in tune, and you can't bounce about like that and hold a note so I reckon she was miming too. All in all, three minutes best spent making a cup of coffee while waiting for her costume to fail


----------



## T3RBO

Last night in my opinion was the worse show ever... Saturday wasn't much better except for the obvious favourites


----------



## rustyintegrale

I hate to admit this but I quite like the hairy angel's (Susan Boyle) version of Wild Horses....   

It's a great arrangement and sounds better if you can forget what she looks like! :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Dotti

Cheryl's performance was a lot better than Whitney's! Cheryl looked gorgeous [smiley=whip.gif] . WTF was Whitney on? [smiley=freak.gif] . Like her current track, can't say I rate her much anymore though!


----------



## cuTTsy

ScoobyTT said:


> On the plus side it was a waste of 3.5 minutes of Cheryl's life too


Not sure it was seems as if it will be the best selling single of the year..???
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8316687.stm


----------



## ScoobyTT

How is that even possible? [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## cuTTsy

Crazy, but there was an article on BBC news (I think) that showed virtually anyone who does a promo on the show gets No. 1 that week apart from Robbie when he was on the same show as Alexander Burke and she got the No.1 spot.


----------



## Charlie

You only have to sell about 4 records to get no1 - not like the old days  anyway this is drifting rapidly off topic - back to those two complete fuck monkeys 

Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT

Good point! Cheesey little fuck monkeys! It's big band week next week, and this is my quick mock-up - a storyboard if you will - of my creative vision for next week's John & Edward performance:

[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]

In particular, you'll note that this week I've opted for perfect choreography of both John and Edward, in light of last week's prancing debacle.

And the judges, Louis proud of his act as ever, Danni just being polite, Cheryl fumbling for words then thinking of something nice to say, and then Simon cutting straight to the chase:
[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Gone

cuTTsy said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side it was a waste of 3.5 minutes of Cheryl's life too
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure it was seems as if it will be the best selling single of the year..???
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8316687.stm
Click to expand...

Doesn't mean it's a good record! That Mad World bullshit kept the Darkness off No. 1 in 2003, that was a sin.


----------



## sporTTyminx

Aaah, but they did look hot in their matching red pvc jackets.

'Somedody shoot me...'


----------



## YELLOW_TT

sporTTyminx said:


> Aaah, but they did look hot in their matching red pvc jackets.
> 
> 'Somedody shoot me...'


 [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Matchu

ScoobyTT said:


> Good point! Cheesey little fuck monkeys! It's big band week next week, and this is my quick mock-up - a storyboard if you will - of my creative vision for next week's John & Edward performance:
> 
> [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]
> 
> In particular, you'll note that this week I've opted for perfect choreography of both John and Edward, in light of last week's prancing debacle.
> 
> And the judges, Louis proud of his act as ever, Danni just being polite, Cheryl fumbling for words then thinking of something nice to say, and then Simon cutting straight to the chase:
> [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=end.gif]


Fantastic!


----------



## jammyd

ScoobyTT said:


> Good point! Cheesey little fuck monkeys! It's big band week next week, and this is my quick mock-up - a storyboard if you will - of my creative vision for next week's John & Edward performance:
> 
> [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]
> 
> In particular, you'll note that this week I've opted for perfect choreography of both John and Edward, in light of last week's prancing debacle.
> 
> And the judges, Louis proud of his act as ever, Danni just being polite, Cheryl fumbling for words then thinking of something nice to say, and then Simon cutting straight to the chase:
> [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=end.gif]


and the post of the year award goes too...

That is brilliant mate, must have taken a bit of thinking


----------



## alexasTT

why watch such shit prefer watching ola on strickly


----------



## Dotti

Bring back Bodie and Doyle in the Professionals on a Saturday night along with The Sweeney or Tales of the Unexpected. Now I am really showing my age!!!  :lol:


----------



## gazzerb

tales of the unexpected! Fuck me!
Dont forget 321 with ted and dusty bin


----------



## rustyintegrale

CHiPS... :lol:










and The Incredible Hulk.










Cheers

Rich


----------



## cuTTsy

badyaker said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side it was a waste of 3.5 minutes of Cheryl's life too
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure it was seems as if it will be the best selling single of the year..???
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8316687.stm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't mean it's a good record! That Mad World bullshit kept the Darkness off No. 1 in 2003, that was a sin.
Click to expand...

Didn't hear anyone saying it was a good record...


----------



## Charlie

Dear Grim Reaper

So far this year you have taken away my favourite celebrity Jade Goody, my favourite dancer Michael Jackson, my favourite actor Patrick Swayze and now my favourite singer Stephen Gateley.

Just so you know my favourite twins are Jonathan and Edward

Lots of love

Charlie


----------



## wul

Charlie said:


> Dear Grim Reaper
> 
> So far this year you have taken away my favourite celebrity Jade Goody, my favourite dancer Michael Jackson, my favourite actor Patrick Swayze and now my favourite singer Stephen Gateley.
> 
> Just so you know my favourite twins are Jonathan and Edward
> 
> Lots of love
> 
> Charlie


fukin brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT

Charlie said:


> Dear Grim Reaper..... Just so you know my favourite twins are Jonathan and Edward


mwuhuhuhhahahaahahahaaaaaaaaaa :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

:lol: courtesy of my girlfriend and partner in crime;-) who has seen this thread and thought that would be most appropriate. :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

So are we all primed and ready for another exhibition of complete and utter shiteness this evening?  I almost want them to stay in so the hating can continue ;-) fuck me what am I saying no I don't the sooner these fuckmonkeys disappear back into obscurity the better :lol:

Charlie


----------



## sporTTyminx

But if they go, who will we slag off?

I saw a video diary of that Essex girl the other day and OMG she is thick. Great voice but an absolute plank.


----------



## SAJ77

sporTTyminx said:


> But if they go, who will we slag off?
> 
> I saw a video diary of that Essex girl the other day and OMG she is thick. Great voice but an absolute plank.


I can't help thinking that she 'plays' up on that, as part of her appeal like Jade Goody did :?

Surely nobody is THAT thick? :lol:

Saj


----------



## ricocheTT

:lol: :lol:

I can see I'm going to enjoy this place. My wife loves the X Factor and has asked me to record it while she goes on a school reunion. I think I'd rather go on that if they were dressing up in the uniform


----------



## roddy

..WELL DONT WATCH IT !!!!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT

SAJSTER said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a video diary of that Essex girl the other day and OMG she is thick. Great voice but an absolute plank.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help thinking that she 'plays' up on that, as part of her appeal like Jade Goody did :?
> Surely nobody is THAT thick?
Click to expand...

Never underestimate how stupid people can be. I dont' suffer fools lightly but Stacey is almost too thick to be able to play on it. She's too spontaneous in her comments etc. I don't like thick people, but she strikes me as a genuine and very sweet person who probably didn't deserve to be knocked up and left as a single mum. Awwww  It's like she can only calm down when she sings and then she's really impressive.

So, the twin fuckmonkeys.. it's only a matter of time before they take to the stage!  I've got my imperial death grip ready to roll, and my insurance claim form for a TV destroyed while, erm, errrr.... cleaning a firearm, yes, that's the one.

Who will we take the mick out of once the twins are dispatched? THe following candidates leap to mind:
1) Louis' obvious BOTOX job.
2) That Lloyd kid who can't sing for toffee


----------



## Charlie

Stacey is literally as dumb as fuck but she can sing, Lloyd can't sing for shit andthe twins barely pass as functioning humans ;-)

I am waiting with baited breath for the spazwits to come on ;-)

Charlie


----------



## sporTTyminx

Charlie said:


> I am waiting with baited breath for the spazwits to come on ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Me too! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Charlie

Yeeeay what we have all been waiting for :lol:

Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT

Well, I've just watched their performance and I have the following to say:

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!! 
[smiley=help.gif] 
That is all.


----------



## Charlie

As terd as I expected - please fuck off you losers

Charlie


----------



## ricocheTT

I'm watching Point Blank. 8)


----------



## SAJ77

I can't sing, can't dance.....think I'll enter the X factor next year and hope Louis Walsh takes a shine to me!! :evil:

I'm suprised their parents showed their faces on TV - I hope they are happy! That 'fumble' years ago has created this monster!! :evil:

(Rant over)Saj


----------



## ScoobyTT

SAJSTER said:


> I'm suprised their parents showed their faces on TV - I hope they are happy!


It was funny - their dad didn't look happy at all and their mum sounded distinctly scripted. As distasteful as it may be to liken them to hostages making video statements for their home country, that's _exactly _what their mum sounded like. Dad just looked like he'd soiled himself. I'm guessing that off camera was some kind of marksman... [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## SAJ77

ScoobyTT said:


> SAJSTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suprised their parents showed their faces on TV - I hope they are happy!
> 
> 
> 
> It was funny - their dad didn't look happy at all and their mum sounded distinctly scripted. As distasteful as it may be to liken them to hostages making video statements for their home country, that's _exactly _what their mum sounded like. Dad just looked like he'd soiled himself. I'm guessing that off camera was some kind of marksman... [smiley=rifle.gif]
Click to expand...

haha it did look like a hostage video!


----------



## Matchu

...was the "scrouts" best performance...where's my gun...


----------



## mitch-tt

I wish somone would grab their heads and shove them up each others arse's! Hancock style! :lol:

Ive got that tune stuck in my head, and i was hoping for a good sleep tonight! That plans fucked now!

But on a serious note, they have ruined other genuine peoples oppertunitys to shine! Fucking oxygen steelers!

Louis walsh, if your reading this (wishfull thinking)....PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE Get those fucking pair of testicles off x factor!

I only watch it now in hope that somone will throw somthing at them when on stage! I would pay to see that!

rant over and good night!


----------



## sporTTyminx

Roll on tonight.

Those twins were truly horrendous. Again.

The best bit was watching their parents, as has already been mentioned, squirm and be totally, totally unenthusiastic.

What will the twins be wearing tonight?

How exciting!


----------



## seasurfer

What will the twins be wearing tonight?

How exciting![/quote]

Hopefully a noose around their necks, together :lol:

Gill


----------



## ScoobyTT

It's all being arranged, and the dancing girls will be back... 
[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## seasurfer

ScoobyTT said:


> It's all being arranged, and the dancing girls will be back...
> [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Surely you dont mean those tarts, they were just as bad 

Gill


----------



## Charlie

what the fuck they are through again  who the fucking fuck is voting for these wankers ---------- and breathe 

Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT

Ok, someone tell me how those spiky pissants made it through? [smiley=gossip.gif]

hahahah! Miss Fwank are gone. Louis's DOOMED! Doomed I tell's ya!Or should I say "yo, yo, yo, innit" [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## sporTTyminx

Jeeez.

Can't believe it.

Miss Frank are going home...that's no bad thing, they weren't very good.

Actually, most of them are pants!


----------



## Matchu

Seriously...who the fuck is voting for these prats?? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT

Cocks, that's who


----------



## Matchu

That means the country is full of them :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00

it's a fix!

all to create more interest/controversy, more people tune in and talk about x factor because of it. they need to pull people away from strictly come dancing somehow!

either that or this country really is going down the shitter!


----------



## T3RBO

Daniel in the final two but those idiots through... is the country going deaf :x


----------



## Gone

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.....breathe....hahahahahahahahahahahah!

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Well, Destiny's Child are off, can't be a bad thing.


----------



## jammyd

Matchu said:


> Seriously...who the fuck is voting for these prats?? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


The irish.... why do we let them vote on our TV programs!


----------



## scoTTy

It's brilliant.

Simon Cowells cash machine will only make millions instead of zillions if these idiots go all the way. I think there should be an internet campaign for them to win :lol:


----------



## Charlie

ScoTTy - TAKE THAT BACK IMMEDIATELY :lol:

Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT

badyaker said:


> Well, Destiny's Child are off, can't be a bad thing.


You mean Density's Child, surely? Innit, yo! Yo!


----------



## seasurfer

scoTTy said:


> It's brilliant.
> 
> Simon Cowells cash machine will only make millions instead of zillions if these idiots go all the way. I think there should be an internet campaign for them to win :lol:


OMG = think we need a TT possy and go and sort him out :lol: Scotty, has that extra hour in bed gone to your head ?

Gill


----------



## scoTTy

In my defence I am a member of the Facebook group : "Get Pervy Louis and the Irish rent boys off X Factor!!!" :lol:


----------



## robokn

they got the highest votes as well, I'd vote for stacey every time tick as mince but I don't want to play chess with her :roll: :roll:


----------



## Charlie

Are you serious Rob they got the most votes  - how would you even find that out they don't tell you on the show?

I hope you are joking as otherwise it even more farcical than I thought.

Charlie


----------



## Kell

Charlie said:


> Are you serious Rob they got the most votes  - how would you even find that out they don't tell you on the show?
> 
> I hope you are joking as otherwise it even more farcical than I thought.
> 
> Charlie


I heard that too. There's somewhere you can find it out.


----------



## robokn

It was in the Sun Monday I think, they do put on a show though :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

Looks like they are guaranteed to win now... :lol:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8333457.stm

Anything to piss of Simon


----------



## Charlie

I am currently girding my loins ready for another assault on my eyes and ears from this pair of talentfree zone mofo's

Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT

I was just polishing up the AK... I mean, erm, my dark force powers.


----------



## sporTTyminx

Isn't the Geordie lad, Joe, dead cute?

Bless....howay the Geordies. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

Geordies here geordies there Geordies .... ah yes well thats enough of that sort of thing


----------



## ScoobyTT

Being a bloke, not to mention ruler of the galaxy, I couldn't possibly comment on the cuteness of Joe. Lucie on the other hand... WEHAAAAAYYYYY!!!

Oh here comes "Lloyd the Irrelevant".


----------



## Wallsendmag

ScoobyTT said:


> Being a bloke, not to mention ruler of the galaxy, I couldn't possibly comment on the cuteness of Joe. Lucie on the other hand... WEHAAAAAYYYYY!!!
> 
> Oh here comes "Lloyd the Irrelevant".


Can you not do that choking thing on the twins ?


----------



## sporTTyminx

I kissed a girl...

Only when Katy sings...not Lloyd...no, no. no.


----------



## Hark

Who is this little oik? Haven't sat through this shit in weeks. How do you lot cope?


----------



## Wallsendmag

I don't , nevewr seen it just read this thread


----------



## sporTTyminx

Cos i'm a saddo.

Can't abide Strictly Come Dancing tho.


----------



## rustyintegrale

It's on and it keeps generations of council estate tenants and their feral children off the streets, so as far as I'm concerned Simon Cowell deserves a knighthood... 8)

And also an embarrassing sore somewhere unmentionable because he's made a fortune out of security without running a security business. :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT

wallsendmag said:


> Can you not do that choking thing on the twins ?


It only works at close range, so when I'm sat at home I have to do just the same as everyone else and take shots at the TV while praying for snipers.

Memo to self: send in the Storm Troopers.


----------



## Charlie

rustyintegrale said:


> It's on and it keeps generations of council estate tenants and their feral children off the streets, so as far as I'm concerned Simon Cowell deserves a knighthood... 8)
> 
> And also an embarrassing sore somewhere unmentionable because he's made a fortune out of security without running a security business. :lol:


 :lol: love it feral children no those little fuckers are out right now trick or treating or threatening old people to hand over their valuables.

Lloyd is so totally shit I despair, the competition is filled with wananbe no talent scrotal sack hairs - Jedward case in point, it's like those retarded identical twin sisters from BB a few years ago, I can't even remember theri names as fortunately they seem to have faded back into obscurity where they belong ;-)

Charlie


----------



## sporTTyminx

Charlie said:


> ... the competition is filled with wananbe no talent scrotal sack hairs ...Charlie


Oh Charlie, such a beautiful way with words!


----------



## seasurfer

Lloyd is so totally shit I despair, the competition is filled with wananbe no talent scrotal sack hairs - Charlie[/quote]

Charlie :lol: :lol: where is your mind :lol: :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx

Wait, wait...here we go...

*hands over ears in anticipation*

Can't wait...c'mon!


----------



## Charlie

trying to be inventive Gill ;-) could just say Lloyd is shit ;-)

The boys are on now I shall revel in their disasterous effort ;-)

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale

seasurfer said:


> Lloyd is so totally shit I despair, the competition is filled with wananbe no talent scrotal sack hairs - Charlie


Charlie :lol: :lol: where is your mind :lol: :lol:[/quote]

The guy is so off my own head. Charlie, it's so good to have a man with the same sense of humour... :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT

It seems John and Edward misheard this week's theme and thought it was "cock week" this week.


----------



## sporTTyminx

Sounded no where near as good as Queen, slightly resembled Kiss, dance moves of Michael Flatley.

Shocking.

[smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT

If their feet had been on fire I would have been delighted.

I think it's time Louis Walsh was registered as deaf and blind.


----------



## rustyintegrale

sporTTyminx said:


> Sounded no where near as good as Queen, slightly resembled Kiss, dance moves of Michael Flatley.
> 
> Shocking.
> 
> [smiley=stop.gif]


And looked like the bog brush I just pissed on when I went to the pub loo. :lol:

Yep, we're watching it in the pub with the so called HD quality... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

ScoobyTT said:


> I think it's time Louis Walsh was registered as deaf and blind.


And sectioned :wink:


----------



## Charlie

I quite liked it ................compared to having a rusty coathanger shoved down my japs eye and wriggled about a bit ;-)

at least they realised that they can't dance in sequence so didn't even try this time - how are they still in it let alone the last group 

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale

Charlie said:


> I quite liked it ................compared to haveing a rusty coathanger shoved down my japs eye


You still owe me for that... :wink:


----------



## jammyd

Yet another train crash of a performance! I am sorry but if you vote for them, you should not be allowed to reproduce... ever!


----------



## T3RBO

Charlie said:


> at least they realised that they can't dance in sequence so didn't even try this time


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

Someone who shall remain nameless has just suggested I sponsor Jonathan and Edward :lol: :lol: :lol:

*Jonathan and Edward now sponsored by TTspares *

I can see the headlines now ;-)

There must be this same sort of thread on so many forums, I challenge anyone to find another one elsewhere for additional comedy value ;-)

Charlie


----------



## jammyd

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/xfactor/new ... alist.html

Fucking hell!!!! someone must think that what comes out of these turds sounds good!


----------



## jammyd

The Skoda forum is voting for them http://briskoda.net/off-topic-chit-chat ... rs/161063/


----------



## Matchu

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

nice work Jammy - they are a lot more polite over there though - I see no mention of the words: shit, fuck or wankers at all ;-)

Charlie


----------



## jammyd

Charlie said:


> nice work Jammy - they are a lot more polite over there though - I see no mention of the words: shit, fuck or wankers at all ;-)
> 
> Charlie


maybe cause we can not access their flame room... the slow czech twats club!


----------



## Charlie

"maybe cause we can not access their flame room... the slow czech twats club!"

pmsl say it how you mean it mate ;-)

Charlie


----------



## jammyd

So I have put some money on the twins making the final


----------



## rustyintegrale

jammyd said:


> So I have put some money on the twins making the final


A wise investment even if they are utter shite... :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT

jammyd said:


> So I have put some money on the twins making the final


...and to counter this, I've put some money into a new battle station. I had my architect rustle up an artist's impression of what will soon be heading John & Edward's way when it's fully operational.








:lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

Can't see the pic mate?

I suppose if you put money on it and win, you could use the winnings to hire a trained assassin 

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale

Charlie said:


> Can't see the pic mate?
> 
> I suppose if you put money on it and win, you could use the winnings to hire a trained assassin
> 
> Charlie


Fuck that I'll do it for free and make some money from royalties... :lol:


----------



## Charlie

Even if someone just gave them a bit of a kicking I would be happy ;-) day trip to London Rich?

I am not sure we would blend terribly well with the screaming girlies outside the house but I reckon we could get close enough to dole out some serious violence in their general direction :lol:

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale

Charlie said:


> Even if someone just gave them a bit of a kicking I would be happy ;-) day trip to London Rich?


Sounds like a plan. Shall we start auctioning their shrivelled little bollocks? :wink:


----------



## SAJ77

Charlie said:


> Even if someone just gave them a bit of a kicking I would be happy ;-) day trip to London Rich?


Haha class! :lol:

I'd be up for that....

Saj


----------



## ScoobyTT

Charlie said:


> Can't see the pic mate?


Stoopid bloody architects. Luckily some test footage is available:






Excuse my Master, when he says "fire at will" he was mixing up former contestant Will Young with John & Edward. It's the age. Bless.


----------



## jammyd

so we are down to the last 3...


----------



## jammyd

they are taking the fucking piss


----------



## T3RBO

Go John & Edward :lol:


----------



## SAJ77

jammyd said:


> they are taking the fucking piss


How are they through AGAIN?! Its getting beyond a joke now :? :twisted:

Saj


----------



## rustyintegrale

SAJ77 said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are taking the fucking piss
> 
> 
> 
> How are they through AGAIN?! Its getting beyond a joke now :? :twisted:
> 
> Saj
Click to expand...

Yeah but those last two really are awful. Jeez I sing better than that with an enema up my arse. :wink:


----------



## jammyd

I think my 29/2 odds on them getting to the final is looking good!


----------



## ScoobyTT

hahahaha! It's been deemed that John and Edward should be redesignated "Cock and Headward". I might slap a bet or two around myself. Trouble is those little weasels are bound to lose, plus what always happens when I place a bet on something is that it doesn't happen. Ergo, if I bet on them, you'll lose jammy!


----------



## Charlie

Fuck a ruddy duck     

Rich if you me and Saj get hold of them I can assure you there will be nothing left of their bollocks to sell ;-)

Lloyd is fucking shite, Rachel i think is not too bad but fuck it who knows ;-)

Charlie


----------



## seasurfer

Hope you wear gloves Charlie :lol: :lol:

Gill


----------



## Charlie

eeeugh Gill really I would be stamping on them very hard, no hands or touching involved at any time that's more Rich's thing anyway :lol:

Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT

Charlie said:


> Rich if you me and Saj get hold of them I can assure you there will be nothing left of their bollocks to sell ;-)


Er, the last thing the nation needs is John and Edward singing from the Communards' catalogue.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Charlie said:


> eeeugh Gill really I would be stamping on them very hard, no hands or touching involved at any time that's more Rich's thing anyway :lol:
> 
> Charlie


Don't get my thing involved - it's spoken for anyway, plus I'd like it to remain disease free...


----------



## seasurfer

Its been very quiet on here today, infact silent, ha ha, the three muskateers are on their way to london :lol:


----------



## SAJ77

seasurfer said:


> Its been very quiet on here today, infact silent, ha ha, the three muskateers are on their way to london :lol:


I've not gone to London - i've had another idea and am looking into issuing a Fatwa (ala Salman Rushdie) on them!

Don't know how to do it though or if I have the grounds :lol: - I'll have to google it...

Saj


----------



## seasurfer

What if they like them when they get there :lol: :lol: and tell us lot porky's then vote to keep them in


----------



## Charlie

Busy busy busy today - sorting the website out ;-) conference call later with Rich and Saj to discuss the Fatwah idea or a more straightforward stamp on their stupid faces approach  - we may go with both but the exec board needs to discuss ;-)

just went to post this and saw your post Gill - are you having a fucking giraffe  there is 0 possibility of liking them, really what is there to like - just their stupid hair is enough to warrant serious beatdown being issued :lol:

Charlie


----------



## seasurfer

I'll consider myself corrected  [smiley=bigcry.gif] it was only a very very slight lapse of concentration :lol:


----------



## Charlie

I will allow it on this occasion Gill, but really you are walking on thin ice :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## seasurfer

Have you heard - 4-1 to win  

Apparently the media say they are kept in the competition on purpose to keep the ratings up because of strictly come dancing


----------



## Charlie

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## JNmercury00

JNmercury00 said:


> it's a fix!
> 
> all to create more interest/controversy, more people tune in and talk about x factor because of it. they need to pull people away from strictly come dancing somehow!
> 
> either that or this country really is going down the shitter!


obviously nobody *cough* seasurfer *cough* read my post the other day?


----------



## seasurfer

Yes i saw that JN, but no mention of 4-1 :? What a shame they have used a place in the competition from someone who has some talent :? well, i thinks its fixed from the very start.

Charlie, you mind you dont get RSI with that finger :lol: :lol:

Gill


----------



## Charlie

I remember the days of Big Brother when it was still relatively fresh and interesting, I would watch it religiously and then a few years before it ended I just got bored and stopped watching altogether - it "jumped the shark" ages ago and I fear that this programme has gone the same way.

There are about 5 semi decent acts but if that is the best we have to offer as a country I despair. I much prefer the auditions as some of the monkey motherf**kers that think they can sing is just pure entertainment.

Britain's got Talent is better as it far more diverse (pun blatantly intended)

Charlie


----------



## TTitan

I think the whole reason the twins are staying on is some Computer Hackers have rigged the voting for the twins -- all part of a conspiracy to piss people off when they win -- discredit the show -- etc.....

Could nt happen to nicer guy.... good old Simon. And that Louie W., he has far too much interest in "young boys"

But like Formula 1, they 'll find a way to change the rules, so at the last minute, someone else wins.

You gotta remember, its TV, its not real, its entertainment for the sake of making money, and not for "who is the best singer".

TTitan.


----------



## ScoobyTT

So, for having destroyed my memory of a great movie, it's time for a whip-round to hire a hitman for Louis Walsh and those tuneless ass-wipes.


----------



## seasurfer

I'll donate with pleasure :lol: :lol:

Gill


----------



## garvin

ScoobyTT said:


> .............. those tuneless ass-wipes.


At least ass-wipes serve a useful purpose .........


----------



## Charlie

Only just seen this as was on a stag-do last night - they seem to be getting worse ;-) SImon said it was a good choice for them and I agree as there was minimal singing required - what a pair of pitiful individuals, I was going to say pitiful humans but to honest I am starting to question that ;-)

Losers fuck off back into obscurity where you belong, unitl some "celebrity" and I use that word in its very losest possible interpretation, reality show is desperate enough for z list tossers that you get a call offering you a job.

Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT

Right, I'm sitting comfortably and have got my anger management sessions booked and ready to go to avoid another one of those unfortunate "Alderaan incidents". :-|


----------



## rustyintegrale

ScoobyTT said:


> "Alderaan incidents". :-|


What the hell are they? :lol:

Do I need a tissue? :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT

rustyintegrale said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Alderaan incidents". :-|
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are they? :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## SAJ77

They have GOT to go now!! Surely?!?


----------



## seasurfer

Well, dont like lucy much but it will be a disaster if they take a place instead of her

Gill


----------



## jammyd

if they survive we all know it is a fix!


----------



## SAJ77

haha PMSL - they are awful!! :lol:


----------



## jammyd

They are fucking shite!


----------



## jammyd

what a fucking disgusting disgrace it is fixed...


----------



## barton TT

FIX.


----------



## SAJ77

FIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX! :twisted:


----------



## T3RBO

Just getting beyond a bloody joke now :x


----------



## ScoobyTT

Hmmm... beautiful girl who can sing, vs. two skipping shit-stains who can't. And the "Great" British Public vote for... the shit stains. And why does SImon suddenly like them?

What a steaming load of shite.


----------



## jammyd

I can quite believe it! I hope people do not vote at all from now on, as it does not matter who they vote for because it does not mean a fucking thing!

PS I have never and will never vote for anything like this!


----------



## SAJ77

jammyd said:


> I can quite believe it! I hope people do not vote at all from now on, as it does not matter who they vote for because it does not mean a fucking thing!
> 
> PS I have never and will never vote for anything like this!


Exactly - its pointless!

I'm entering next year, I have SOME moves but cant sing for shit!! I think i am in with a shout of winning! :roll:


----------



## jammyd

SAJ77 said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can quite believe it! I hope people do not vote at all from now on, as it does not matter who they vote for because it does not mean a fucking thing!
> 
> PS I have never and will never vote for anything like this!
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly - its pointless!
> 
> I'm entering next year, I have SOME moves but cant sing for shit!! I think i am in with a shout of winning! :roll:
Click to expand...

I will join you mate... I have no moves and no singing voice! I think I could well go all the way!`


----------



## SAJ77

jammyd said:


> I will join you mate... I have no moves and no singing voice! I think I could well go all the way!`


But can you spike your hair up to a ridiculous height??


----------



## JNmercury00

If your a young irish boy then you are a dead cert.......


----------



## ScoobyTT

SAJ77 said:


> But can you spike your hair up to a ridiculous height??


It has often been asked how John and Edward manage this. They're a pair of wankers. Draw your own conclusions. :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ScoobyTT said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But can you spike your hair up to a ridiculous height??
> 
> 
> 
> It has often been asked how John and Edward manage this. They're a pair of wankers. Draw your own conclusions. :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SAJ77

In light of tonights X factor results I thought you may be interested in this website. They deliver to the UK...

http://www.snipercentral.com/ssg3000.htm

Saj


----------



## wul

ScoobyTT said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But can you spike your hair up to a ridiculous height??
> 
> 
> 
> It has often been asked how John and Edward manage this. They're a pair of wankers. Draw your own conclusions. :lol:
Click to expand...

"something about mary " :lol: rings a bell


----------



## jammyd

I personally would go for a

http://www.snipercentral.com/rparifles.phtml

range of 1500M ( about a mile) also as it is a .50 calibre, it is a tank buster/ building penetrator, so as long as you know they are walking close to the wall, you should at least get one of the Cock's,

but in all honesty, I would go for a shot in the open as you will get to see most of their brains fall out with a good and accurate shot between the eye's!


----------



## Charlie

Simon Cowell is a cynical twat - He has 3 acts left and is the only judge that does, he knows that these total losers can't win so he puts it to the public vote knowing that if Lucy goes he has a better chance of winning and the cock heads staying in will generate more press and money from phone calls etc.

I vaguely remember last year when a girl with some talent went early on in a similar but not quite as irritating fashion.

It's not about talent it's a function of profitability - I never vote but if there was an opportunity to vote for them to leave I would be hammering that phone :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

Surely it's time for Jedward to go home - please please please ;-)

Charlie


----------



## SAJ77

After Louie voted to keep 'dullard' Lloyd in over Jamie I have come to the conclusion that Louie likes young boys cocks!! :twisted:

Saj


----------



## Charlie

Lloyd is a talentless little fucktwat - what is the world coming too - two weeks in a row someone with some genuine talent has been beaten by some cockhead ;-( goddamit

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh

Oooooh.

Its spicing up!!! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

Charlie I heard it was you that rushed the stage during their performance last night... care to comment? :lol:


----------



## robokn

No he would have been all in black military spec style, lloyd should be shot talentless little fuck wit
even my 13 year old daughter thinks he is shit......finally


----------



## Charlie

Shit Robb, I thought I told you to keep that on the downlow :lol: , I tried to stamp on their stupid faces but had to leg it as security was on me like flies on shit ;-)

Rob - lol you already know my style mate but I would have had to have touches of red ;-)

Charlie


----------



## robokn

Their blood perhaps, not too much though


----------



## Charlie

:lol: maybe a pint each ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Gone

Did anyone else notice how Jamie was remarkably un-bothered about being voted off? He even alluded to spending time in the studio, and Cowell could barely hold himself back from saying how sure he was that Jamie would have some sort of future ahead. He has quite blatantly signed some sort of deal with a record label, so all the Jamie fans can shut the fuck up about Jedward stopping real talent from winning! :lol:

As for X factor in general, I'm with Sting for once - the whole thing is an entertainment show and has little to do with promoting music at all. It is basically glorified karaoke. The likes of Duffy, Pixie Lott, Little Boots, Lady Gaga are evidence that TV shows are not necessary to get talented musicians and singers to the fore - and the likes of Shane Ward, Alexandra Burke, Gareth Gates (I know he came 2nd), Alex Parks, that fat lass that won a couple of years back, are all evidence that being able to sing doesn't make a talented recording artist. I bet even Leona Lewis doesn't write her own stuff. What's her biggest hit to date? A Snow Patrol cover.

I hope Jedward do win because they have more talent and entertainment value than anyone else on the show. They can't sing and they will contribute less than Bros to music, but they are pure TV gold. I hope they win and have the regulation No1 album and then fuck off to kids TV and/or presenting I'm a Celebrity where they clearly belong, and leave the music industry the fuck alone. [smiley=bomb.gif]

I'll be voting for them every week from now on!

ps it's been said on the thread before but how can anyone expect to get a sensible ruling on musical ability from a panel that consists of a purveyor of simpering boy bands, a purveyor of mostly bad house music vocals, a dancing mannequin and the owner of the biggest record label in the world (arguably!) ????????


----------



## Matchu

Must say the "talent" this year is piss poor...and to be honest I thought Jamie was crap...but the little fuckwad was equally shite...

...sign of the times...but I'm now more interested to see how appalling and therefore how interesting the fuckwit twins can be each week...


----------



## Charlie

...sign of the times...but I'm now more interested to see how appalling and therefore how interesting the fuckwit twins can be each week...[/quote]

I could not agree more ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Charlie

Finally good sense prevails - laters you pair of talentless tosspieces ;-)

Charlie


----------



## barton TT

There gone. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## seasurfer

At long last 

What the hell was Dani asking if it was judged on singing for  shows where her mind has been for weeks


----------



## SAJ77

Thank god for that!! :lol:


----------



## Matchu

Shame really..the show will be pretty shite without the cocks....only Stacey is worth listening too...the others are pure talentless dullards..........


----------



## T3RBO

Charlie said:


> Finally good sense prevails - laters you pair of talentless tosspieces ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Shocking last song but at least the saga is over 



seasurfer said:


> At long last
> 
> What the hell was Dani asking if it was judged on singing for  shows where her mind has been for weeks


Think she wanted to get her story straight for the papers tomorrow :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

barton TT said:


> There gone. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


 :roll:


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Good riddance! :twisted:


----------



## Jamo8

[smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] GOODBYE!!!


----------



## seasurfer

I like Olly, i like the way he moves :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Well I hope you are all happy my little lad (he is only 7 ) cried his eyes out when they were voted off [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ResB

YELLOW_TT said:


> Well I hope you are all happy my little lad (he is only 7 ) cried his eyes out when they were voted off [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Character forming...


----------



## rustyintegrale

I thought Cheryl looked pretty hot on Saturday night's show... 8)










Cheers

rich


----------



## SAJ77

rustyintegrale said:


> I thought Cheryl looked pretty hot on Saturday night's show... 8)


She always does .

I lurrrvvve her! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Saj :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

SAJ77 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Cheryl looked pretty hot on Saturday night's show... 8)
> 
> 
> 
> She always does .
> 
> I lurrrvvve her! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> Saj :lol:
Click to expand...

I love her accent too... :wink:


----------



## SAJ77

She is that HOT she even makes the Geordie accent sexy!! Now that takes some doing...... [smiley=argue.gif]

Saj


----------



## rustyintegrale

SAJ77 said:


> She is that HOT she even makes the Geordie accent sexy!! Now that takes some doing...... [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> Saj


I've always like Geordie accents really...


----------



## Wallsendmag

rustyintegrale said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is that HOT she even makes the Geordie accent sexy!! Now that takes some doing...... [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> Saj
> 
> 
> 
> I've always like Geordie accents really...
Click to expand...

The only way to talk :wink:


----------



## jammyd

rustyintegrale said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is that HOT she even makes the Geordie accent sexy!! Now that takes some doing...... [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> Saj
> 
> 
> 
> I've always like Geordie accents really...
Click to expand...

I went out with a north east lass for 2 years... only reason at first was the accent.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Now I'm getting worried like yenaaaaaaa


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> Now I'm getting worried like yenaaaaaaa


Me 2 I thought north easten lasses had taste :lol:


----------



## jammyd

Cheeky bald headed bitch...


----------

